# A3 slow engine reaction related to gas pedal



## Hugo Janzen (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi there,
A3 2003, 1.6 engine
Problem: when I hit the gas pedal it takes oppr. half a second before the engine reacts to it.
Second problem (related to the first?): when you push the gas pedal for jus half an inch the engine starts to increase its RPM and than slows down, increases and slows down. Sort of wave.
Any hints?








HUGO


----------



## samiamx (May 17, 2005)

*Re: A3 slow engine reaction related to gas pedal (Hugo Janzen)*

I noticed the same thing at low RPMs. I guess that's the turbo lag.


----------



## veedo (May 17, 2005)

my a3 is uber peppy


----------

